# Welp, it's been a few years but I've relapsed



## prplhed (Nov 2, 2011)

What's up, guys? Long time no see. Anyway, here we go again. Relapse decided to happen in the middle of working, after years of feeling fine and not thinking about existential and nonsensical theories in my head that only I would have the capacity to believe. Meditation and good music is in my near future. Conversation will be limited. I'll be okay, I know. First thing I thought to do was come here and ask if anyone else had any tips on getting back out there. How are y'all doing?


----------

